# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Love Coffee - Quán cafe ở Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Trong thơ ca, tình yêu luôn là đề tài bất tận cho các nhà văn, thơ tự do sáng tạo những cung bậc cảm xúc của mình. Tình yêu không hữu hình, không màu nhưng ai cũng cảm thấy được sống trong tình yêu chính là được thứ kẹo ngọt ngào nhất, dễ chịu nhất…Cuộc sống dường như đang trôi qua với sư gấp gáp, vồn vã, ít ai nhận ra tình yêu từ những điều thật đơn sơ, từ hoa cỏ đang khoe sắc, từ những con đường nhuộm vàng màu nắng ban mai hay từ những con người kề cận bên mình…Bằng một nhịp sống với tất cả đam mê, Love café muốn đem lại cho những tâm hồn lãng mạn một không gian chỉ còn sự yêu thương ngự trị. Love coffee – nơi tình yêu bắt đầu.
Nếu đã lỡ lạc bước đến Love, bạn sẽ không khỏi trầm trồ về mặt bằng rộng lớn ở đây. Quán được thiết kế theo phong cách gần gũi với thiên nhiên. Nhờ không gian rộng rãi, ở Love, bạn sẽ dễ tìm được những góc ngồi lãng mạn và tự do chiêm ngưỡng lối thiết kế xinh xắn của quán. Theo phong cách sân vườn thoáng mát nhưng Love café vẫn dành không gian cho khu vực phòng lạnh, giúp bạn có được sự dễ chịu trong những trưa nắng Sài Gòn. Quán là sự kết hợp giữa màu của thiên nhiên và những điểm nhấn nhân tao mang màu sắc sặc sỡ để tạo ra một bức tranh thiên nhiên hoàn hảo về màu sắc. Đó là sắc đỏ, tím, sắc hồng, trắng của những chiếc ghế, của 1 quầy bar tinh tế hài hòa với màu tinh khiết của nước và ngập tràn màu xanh của cây lá tươi mơn mởn. 
Cái tên Love của quán nhằm mục đích muốn tạo ra một không gian thư giãn cùng với những người mình yêu thương. Chính vì thế, ngoài không gian tuyệt vời, Love còn phục vụ đầy đủ những thức uống đẹp mắt và ngon miệng, điểm tâm, cơm trưa VP và những món ăn chơi phong phú. Những lúc thèm một sự yêu thương, những lúc muốn để mặc tâm hồn trôi miên man trong cảm xúc tình yêu, Love café chính là không gian đủ lãng mạn cho bạn cảm thấy thoải mái nhất.

Ðịa chỉ	18 Đất Thánh, Q. Tân Bình, TP. Hồ Chí Minh.

Chỉ dẫn	Từ chợ Tân Bình, quý vị chạy về hướng đường 3/2 khoảng 500m sẽ gặp ngã ba Lý Thường Kiệt và Đất Thánh (bên tay trái cạnh trường Nguyễn Gia Thiều). Tiếp tục rẽ vào đường Đất Thánh khoảng 300m là đến.

Ðiện thoại	(08) 38843885/ 39123123

Ðịa chỉ E-mail	dntnletuan@yahoo.com.vn

Website	Trang chủ

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Love Coffee_


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------

